# HELP!Portugual working visa for a non eu member



## soraexplora (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi there i need help !!:S
I am going 2 portugal in a month to stay in europe for 7mnths and i cant seem to find any information for working visas for a new zealand residence(Non eu memeber) and i have left it quite late..
Can i actually get a temporary WORK visa over there?
And is it possible to get a resisdence card to stay there for 6mnths as a new zealand?

Thankyou!


----------



## island.emma (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi I am trying to go to Portugal in September. I visited there last year but I want to return and get a Visa or Residency. Did you figure out how to do this? I am Canadian and having troubles getting the answers I need.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

soraexplora said:


> Hi there i need help !!:S
> I am going 2 portugal in a month to stay in europe for 7mnths and i cant seem to find any information for working visas for a new zealand residence(Non eu memeber) and i have left it quite late..
> Can i actually get a temporary WORK visa over there?
> And is it possible to get a resisdence card to stay there for 6mnths as a new zealand?
> ...


As far as I know you need a job offer and the employer requests the Work Visa for you, Portugal is one of the Schengen country that does *not* allow you to work without a Working Visa.
I believe you are allowed to work in these Schengen countries, Belgium, Denmark, France, Germany, Iceland, Lithuania, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Slovenia and Sweden

New Zealand has some agreements in force with *some *Schengen countries allowing you to spend up to 3 months per country, as far as I know this is the list of those countries Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Iceland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland
it's a complicated area as if you visit a Schengen country not on the list it all changes, you should get advice so you don't fall foul of any one country or if you visit a non Schengen country like UK


----------

